# 200 amp service with 225 amp subpanel



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you an electrician? Please fill out your profile.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

So you talk about a meter, and a sub-panel... Where is your main panel? 

Are you an electrician?

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

Use your words,.. spell it out slooowly... etc lmfao


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Troy85 said:


> Is it ok to have a 225 amp subpanel from a 200 amp meter?


As long as you're OK with it, I'm OK with it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends. Need more info.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That depends on whether adding up all the breaker ratings in the panel is higher than 225A or not.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Going_Commando said:


> That depends on whether adding up all the breaker ratings in the panel is higher than 225A or not.


This came up in another thread recently ... and this is the main reason they make 10A breakers :biggrin:


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I think you guys are forgetting to use the Service Factor adjustments of the breakers in your calculations.

Common mistake when using 225A sub panels.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Luckily your issue is easily resolvable.

Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home depot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.

BTW, Boiling hot dogs for long hours does produce the best taste. 

But that’s on the stove man forum.

_Please take this advice at your own risk. I am not liable should you overcook your hot dogs._

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This is done all the time with the Retro Encabulator.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Luckily your issue is easily resolvable.
> 
> Tie the microwave into the stove circuit. The stove circuit is 240 volts. That is what you need to operate your microwave correctly. I bet that your hot dogs are taking too long to cook in the microwave, aren't they. Talk to one of the home improvement experts at your local home depot or Lowes. They can explain how to do this and provide you with all of the materials required to complete the project.
> 
> ...


I like dirty water dogs. But the best hot dogs you will ever have are fried in oil at Rutt's Hut. Next time you're in Jersey let me know and I'll buy you a couple rippers.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Costco is hard to beat for the price. For $1.50 you get a great tasting dog on a good bun with a drink. 

P.S. Dont forget to add in the eddy current multiplier for a 225 amp panel.


----------

